

Microsoft Flight Simulator:  Sorry, but you will not be missed. - amichail
http://www.x-plane.com/ms_to_xp/ms_to_xp.html

======
yan
I just bought X-plane a month ago with a yoke. I gatta say, I've been really
impressed. It still doesn't feel like actually flying (somehow the time seems
skewed) but I love that I can walk through my lessons digitally with as much,
if not more, detail.

